# Post up Pictures of Grey Cars



## badly_dubbed

every other colour has them so why not lol

My Steel Grey R32



























post yours....:thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Best colour to detail in my opinion.


----------



## spitfire

Tempted to do a KDS and wet sand the lot. Maybe in a couple of years

*SPACE GREY*


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

spitfire said:


> Tempted to do a KDS and wet sand the lot. Maybe in a couple of years


That is a great photo...


----------



## Alan W

My TT in Dolomite Grey Pearl Effect. 

Alan W


----------



## wedgie

My old crx


----------



## ads2k

Well if you insist 














































Actually need to get some more recent full car one's ....


----------



## spursfan

Pics of the Mazda6 in titanium grey..
















beading courtesy of FK2685
















Hope you like her:thumb:


----------



## SportWag

Heres mine...


----------



## gotamintvtr

i may be biased but this is one of the best greys





































upclose of the grey


----------



## spursfan

SportWag said:


> Heres mine...


Nice reflections!!


----------



## StuaR32t

Kev min... get yer motor in here!!


----------



## SoCal EJ1

Old coupe... Miss it...


----------



## badly_dubbed

Alan W said:


> My TT in Dolomite Grey Pearl Effect.
> 
> Alan W


had a look round this before - possibly the cleanest TT around by far.


----------



## cdti_sri

My old grey corsa


----------



## Needs a clean




----------



## cleslie

My E46 wearing Zaino Z5


----------



## KKM

Heres mine.......


----------



## spitfire

badly_dubbed said:


> had a look round this before - possibly the cleanest TT around by far.


As was the mini. Credit to you Alan. Liking those wheels too:thumb:


----------



## NovalutionGSi

good looking Greys so far but i'm suprized there isnt any of these on here until now....

MG ZR XPG


----------



## Mike-93

heres my steep grey 9-3


----------



## ChuckH

Grey Van ??????????


----------



## Keith CSL

My mother's recent new car :


----------



## rayat

heres my Volcano Gray Honda! n yes it needs to be lowered!!


----------



## NickP

My e90


----------



## Sian

vxrmarc said:


> Best colour to detail in my opinion.


Definately !! reason why i bought a silver car ! you cant see the swirls,

next ones going to be gun metal grey or white ... i always wanted black cars until i saw those swirls! :lol:


----------



## Adnoh

Keith CSL said:


> My mother's recent new car :


what the eff?

what other cars you/she have? the R8 is a stunning beast


----------



## richard33dees

KKM said:


> Heres mine.......





NickP said:


> My e90


Grey is definetly the best colour, these to are :argie::argie:
We've currently got two silver cars, but the next will be met grey


----------



## Keith CSL

Adnoh said:


> what the eff?
> 
> what other cars you/she have? the R8 is a stunning beast


I'm keeping a car at hers at the moment :


----------



## Zymol Europe

My much-loved GTi 16v in Atlas Grey, sadly now for sale which breaks my heart :'(


----------



## Simpson.

My Nimbus Grey TT


----------



## Guest

Not a completed detail but the best i can find at moment


----------



## Deeg

Keith CSL said:


> I'm keeping a car at hers at the moment :


Both stunning cars seen them in real life just a few weeks ago. :thumb:


----------



## cheffi

Jaguar Regent Grey (i hope..)


----------



## rsdan1984

mine for the collection


----------



## KKM

richard33dees said:


> Grey is definetly the best colour, these to are :argie::argie:
> We've currently got two silver cars, but the next will be met grey


Thanks mate, defo a colour I would go for again


----------



## alan_mcc

well, the paint name is Orion Gray


----------



## Guest




----------



## pedy

some crackin colours there


----------



## declanswan

cheffi said:


> Jaguar Regent Grey (i hope..)


Thats an absolute beast, and its a left hooker!!! Any more pics of it ???


----------



## cheffi

here you go: http://www.macrodrink.de/Detailing/Galerie/Seiten/XJ_DoubleSix.html

its for sale btw


----------



## declanswan

cheffi said:


> here you go: http://www.macrodrink.de/Detailing/Galerie/Seiten/XJ_DoubleSix.html
> 
> its for sale btw


How much is something like that worth then ??


----------



## cheffi

when i'm finished with the interior the owner wants about 15000€ for it (he put lots of effort in it changing nearly everything including engine etc.)
but that's going very OT now


----------



## VZSS250

Wearing Swissvax Concorso over Cleaner Fluid:


----------



## BerkerCELIK

I hope you like the reflections...

2006 Ford Focus TDCI Moon Grey


----------



## lisavts

Mercury Grey VTS.....


----------



## millns84

My dad's Grande Punto after I had given it some attention -


----------



## glendog74

Silver Grey E46


----------



## MidlandsCarCare




----------



## casey




----------



## Guzzler




----------



## jonjay




----------



## DetailMyCar

My Leon FR (Just after i'd got it home but not detailed yet) - Wheels have been refurbed since these pics too:




























Wheels now:


----------



## borinous

My "grey" Vectra. Cant see it but thats what its listed as on the V5 and ive cross referenced the paint code.









More of a purple but when the sun hits it, it goes gold.


----------



## zetec_paul

My Range Rover Vogue 




























Haven't had it long but had just gave it the blackfire wet over ice treatment and was impressed wasn't sure how it would work on grey. Had only used it on Black before


----------



## dooka

Off Road Grey with Collinite 845IW


----------



## OzMoSiS

the late estella


----------



## Disco Oll

My Stornoway Disco


----------



## essiek

My steel-grey 01 9-3 2.0t with 220' km on it, will probably do 300' more  Stock for now...


----------



## coopersworks

*Thunder Grey*


----------



## Kaz

Volkswagen Silverstone Grey


----------



## Alan W

Nice and an unusual and rare VW colour! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## Phil23

My humble offering.










320d M Sport. Possible one of the last built. I love it.


----------



## Jim_S

A week ago I detailed myown car; A Golf 1.8T in Reflexsilver.
Menz 3.02 + Hexlogic Green finished with 85RD on a blue 3M finishing pad.
LSP: Carlack AIO and Colli 476.


----------



## Dan Clark

Steel blue RB5 - its grey to me...


----------



## Bigjacko

Hit the car for a few hours today.

4 of them on the wheels and tyres. I used Poorboys Wheel Sealer and Megs Endurance. The rest of the car was just washed and dried then hit with Demon Shine:thumb:


----------



## Matty_L

My old supercharged Yaris T Sport in Thunder Grey.


----------



## Griffy

My Insignia in Technical Grey :thumb:


----------



## clearasmud

Here's My CQuartz/Reloaded Graphite Euro


----------



## rickk

My E46, Steel Grey, Zaino:


----------



## MAUI




----------



## VW Golf-Fan

Range Rover Sport


----------



## losi_8_boy




----------



## davelincs

Dolphin Grey TT


----------



## NickP

Sparkling Graphite E90


----------



## Footballer

Sea Grey Focus ST.


----------



## Dixondmn

Footballer you beat me to it!

Another Sea Grey Focus ST!


----------



## Footballer

dixon75 said:


> Footballer you beat me to it!
> 
> Another Sea Grey Focus ST!


Nice one Dixon! :thumb:

Yours is looking nice n swirl free. What's your process?


----------



## Indetailad

Here's my Sparkling Graphite Grey 1 series


----------



## Dan Clark

Few of mine prep'd before winter (zaino underneath FK1000p)


----------



## W23 AJH

Panda 100HP


----------



## jordan6n

worked on a mk4 golf early this year going from silver to Ferrari silverstone grey and have to say it is a stunning colour in the right light

from this









to this


----------



## Bridges

My contribution


----------



## Kris1986

A month or two after I waxed it with Glasur  Shiny?


----------



## dave smith

couple of my sparkling graphite 130i


----------



## detaillover

Volvo C-30 R-Design, Titanium Grey

Just polished with AG HD.:buffer:


----------



## [FIN]Dani

*Stahlgrau:*









Jetseal109 and Dodo Juice RMT on top.


----------



## 2.0conv

essiek said:


> My steel-grey 01 9-3 2.0t with 220' km on it, will probably do 300' more  Stock for now...


That's a beauty!


----------



## Jamie_M

BMW 320D with M pack detailed it in 2009, had major swirls and was only a year old iirc


----------



## Cleanerbeemer

My 535dm-sport in Platinum Grey. Don't think we've had that grey yet? Dodo Supernatural on top of Lime Prime. Still needs a machine polish for some light swirls when I find time and the confidence to go at it with the rotary. Anyone fancy supervising.................:thumb:


----------



## Davy

badly_dubbed said:


> every other colour has them so why not lol
> 
> My Steel Grey R32
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> post yours....:thumb:


Awesome mate! I have a steel grey Golf. What are you using to achieve that? Those R32's are mental by the way :thumb:


----------



## Guest

few of my gt tdi :thumb:


----------



## Davy

jon tdi said:


> few of my gt tdi :thumb:


I have a MK V GT Sport exact same colour. Just took my first steps into the world of Zaino this weekend and I'm seriously impressed. Highly recommend their products for VW Steel Grey!


----------



## David Proctor




----------



## BRUNBERG

My old M3 Vert in Silver Grey


----------



## Edward101

Track Grey Ibiza Cupra :thumb:


----------



## Jimble

My Steel Grey GTI


----------



## Suberman

My dark grey metallic WRX STI hatch

Collection day :argie:









3 years 3 months later 

































Foot slipped off the clutch pedal and did this by accident.


----------



## Guest

some nice motors.


----------



## darreni

My CSL:


----------



## Davy

My GT Sport. Waiting for a dry day to get it machine polished.


----------



## daytonamart

*My RS4 Daytona Grey*

RS4 Daytona Avant. My P&J


----------



## Rogc

ads2k said:


> Well if you insist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually need to get some more recent full car one's ....


Nice, A fellow S2K enthusiast


----------



## tmitch45

RussZS said:


>


RussZS is that a megane RS and a Focus ST you have there? I've got an ST in sea grey too. I'm also thinking about swapping it for a new Megan RS or waiting for the new Focus ST whats the megane like?

Back to the topic, here is my not perfectly clean ST in Sea Grey taken at Sherwood Pines.


----------



## VOYAGERXP

My 2003 MG ZS 120+ 1.8 in X-Power Grey


----------



## VZSS250

Meguiars M21 Synthetic Sealant topped with Meguiars M135 Synthetic Spray Detailer:


----------



## Joeya

Just a few of my new golf


----------



## gm8

mine  anthracite blue is the name of the colour


----------



## MJT




----------



## bondbug502l

*dolphin grey audi a4*


----------



## STEALTH K3

My old Mk1


----------



## Cyberdog

My Campovolo Grey Abarth 500 esseesse


----------



## Ryan Hughes




----------



## stolt

heres a few of my R32.


----------



## bildo




----------



## old grey steve

My Steel Grey 330d


----------



## mfernott

Not a great picture but pleased with the results of my first detail


----------



## StevieR32

Here's my Steel Grey Edition 35.


----------



## siradamrees

*1997 Punto gt GT3*





One of my past cars i loved with 170bhp and an empty wallet lol.


----------



## Dan the 480 Man

2007 S-Line Audi A4 2.0TDi in Lava Grey (passenger door isn't closed on pic 2, it's not a gap, honest!):


----------



## subarufreak

steelblue classic Impreza

























iceberg grey Clio 172


----------



## Chrissyp83

Vectra Sri I owned back in 2011


----------



## sgllan89

my 2013 mini cooper s 



And my 1965 morris cooper s


----------



## mcfc1987




----------



## waqasr

Anthracite Blue but looks grey/blue depending on lighting.


----------



## mke




----------



## Starburst

My baby.


----------



## slimjim




----------



## Starburst

Very nice Jim. I love this colour on the ST's. :thumb:


----------



## cornershop

Oooh liking the ST colour above.

Mine is Granite Green, which is Grey in most lighting.


----------



## WayneST250

A few photos of my Stealth Grey Focus ST-3 on the FSTOC Stand at Ford Fair 2015.


----------



## f4780y

My Sophisto Grey Xirallic X4


----------



## Jones

My neighbours old '58 Mercedes Benz Ponton 220S:




























https://glossboss.de/pflegeberichte/mercedes-benz-ponton-58/


----------



## dubstyle

Sorry not the Best photos


----------



## asspur96

*My Oolong Grey A7*


----------



## JLG_M3

*My E92 M3 Space Grey*


----------



## JBirchy

My Wife's Mineral Grey F21 1-Series...


----------



## legs

my wifes / my runabout fiat 500s


----------



## Mason




----------



## galamaa

mcfc1987 said:


>


Which product do you use? Paint looks very wet. Is it wax or sealant?


----------



## Alan W

galamaa said:


> Which product do you use? Paint looks very wet. Is it wax or sealant?


The paint does look stunning doesn't it! :argie:

Have a look at the Showroom detail for the products used. 

Alan W


----------



## almeek91

The mrs daytona grey TT TDI


----------



## sprocketser

Mason said:


>


Nice & clean Sierra !


----------



## Wozza86

IMG_3737 by warren todd, on Flickr
IMG_3733 by warren todd, on Flickr
IMG_3732 by warren todd, on Flickr
IMG_3728 by warren todd, on Flickr
IMG_3719 by warren todd, on Flickr


----------



## JamesR27

Thought I would add some of mine to the party.
With thanks to Reflectology


----------



## enc

My Audi ... Lava grey pearl effect .. some times looks grey sometimes black


----------



## stuupnorth

*moggy*

here's my weekend toy


----------



## bidderman1969

heres mine almost 5 months I've had her now




































bonnet needs a respray and car needs machine polish next year, thought id try the sealant i got for winter protection


----------



## Ant21

Here's mine. Silver Lightning is the colour.


----------



## Tabbs

My BMW x5 2003 3.0dsport



After loosing my
E36 318is coupe


----------



## Sc00byurabus

My example of bavarias finest ... :driver:


----------



## Robcarter

*Saab 93 aero hot*

http://s1073.photobucket.com/compon...albums/w385/robcarter2/image_zpshzllrfld.jpeg
http://s1073.photobucket.com/user/robcarter2/media/image_zps7xxkjvnt.jpeg.html
http://s1073.photobucket.com/user/robcarter2/media/image_zpsxrdwomi2.jpeg.html


----------



## chefy

My wife's Auris


----------



## BRITEMAX

Some pics of my old steel grey M3, wish I stil had this car.


----------



## Scrabble

2006 Gunmetal Grey Suzuki Grand Vitara at my friends wedding last August.....


----------



## Harribone

Thought I would add my Alfa Brera S to the collection.
Taken during a drive around Scotland.

Looking forward to some good weather so she can get her first proper detail (I'm still a newbie to this but will all change thanks to DW).


----------



## nicks16v

Sorry its so large


----------



## Alasar

my test coatings volvo


----------



## Dave J

My Golf Edition 30 in THE best colour...;


----------



## Alan W

My 2014 TT Black Edition in Daytona Grey Pearl - machine polished and finished with Kamikaze ISM Coat.


----------



## Versoman

My saville grey volvo







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## diablo-ph2

My dolphin grey a3










My cosmic grey ep2


----------



## subarufreak

my gc8 subaru. hasn't seen water in years. finishes with autofinesse spirit wax


----------



## R7KY D

My E93 , 330i


----------



## rob267

Grandad coming 









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies

rob267 said:


> Grandad coming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


On a Swedish rocket lol.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fairtony

Wondering atm what colour to paint my calipers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slimjim

For just now until I get some decent shots


----------

